# Paph.bellatulum x anitum



## iweyshen (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2011)

Holly mackel! Straighten out the pouch and it's un-stoppable!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2011)

Han X mal is nice too! But my arms are worn out holding the monitor sideways!oke:

PS iweyshen, you can go back to the posts that have no pic on them, edit, erase eveything or delete then the post will go away.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 12, 2011)

The colour is amazing on that anitum cross! I really like adductum/anitum as a parent.


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 12, 2011)

wow !


----------



## etex (Feb 12, 2011)

:clap::clap:Both are fabulous- the hang cross is perfect in every way!! Great growing!!


----------



## cattmad (Feb 12, 2011)

the colour in the bellatulum x anitum is incredible


----------



## emydura (Feb 12, 2011)

cattmad said:


> the colour in the bellatulum x anitum is incredible



Agree.

Woohoo. Iweyshen has started posting on this forum. Strap yourselves in folks. We are going to start seeing some amazing Paphs.

David


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my God...

I NEED bellatulum x anitum... (OW told me the name:Hung Sheng Wild Cat)

And I need a Shu Fa Golden too...


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!! :drool:


----------



## Bolero (Feb 12, 2011)

That is amazing colour, that hybrid certainly has some great potential.


----------



## petro (Feb 12, 2011)

Drooling over that hangianum cross. The first one is lovely too. Makes me want to go get myself a glass of red. Oh, I think I will!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:drool::drool::drool:

Ramon


----------



## Shiva (Feb 12, 2011)

Paph. Hung Sheng Wild Cat is quite a wild cat indeed. I hope we see it again in the future. The Shun-Fa Golden is not bad either. I guess he needed to pour some water out of the pouch.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm ... I certainly like the color, the form ...
what one could expect from the parents ...
this could be a stepping stone to ___________ ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> I NEED bellatulum x anitum... (OW told me the name:Hung Sheng Wild Cat)
> 
> And I need a Shu Fa Golden too...



Me, too!

WOW on the Hung Sheng Wild Cat. WOW WOW WOW, in fact!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 12, 2011)

Great dark color on the Hung Sheng Wild Cat. The Shun Fa golden looks really great too!


----------



## hchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow :drool:

I wonder what would happen if you crossed the bellatulum x anitum with a brachy x fairrie cross?


----------



## GuRu (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely blooms anyway!!


SlipperKing said:


> Han X mal is nice too! But my arms are worn out holding the monitor sideways!....


I've got a stiff neck from keeping my head horizontal!


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice plants congrats for that


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent deep red color!


----------



## labskaus (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW for the colour, and the shape is great too for that type of hybrid. Sorry for the dented pouch. I hope you're going to show it to the TPS judges one day.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2011)

A brachypetalum "vinicolor"! Really something!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 14, 2011)

Great color :clap:


----------

